# Longfin calicos spawned (Pics updated July 13th)



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Lucky enough to have a successful spawning of my plecos. A smaller spawn of about 20. Here is a pic.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz Dave!!!!!!
Are those the ones from Adrian????
They are an awesome group, you're a lucky guy!!!!
Cheers!!!!


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Yup they are the ones from Adrian, now lets hope his L183's are just as willing!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

davej said:


> Yup they are the ones from Adrian, now lets hope his L183's are just as willing!


Yup, then he'll be my hero!!!! LOL
Cheers!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking fish. Congrats on the spawn.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz keep us poste it with pucs too lol please


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

way to go Dave....
they are a good spawning group....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are the Calicos not as prolific as the Silver tips? 20 eggs seem a bit low for BNP's.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Are the Calicos not as prolific as the Silver tips? 20 eggs seem a bit low for BNP's.


they are just as prolific.
just a lower survival rate from the cave to free swim.....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah...I see. I have heard that about long fins and albinos.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Those fins look fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats with your spawn , a question for you or anyone here , how do they get those long fins ? I've rarely seen long finned versions , only on here.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I think they originally came from Patrick, they were raised by Adrian (Adz1) and then I traded some L183's for them.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Congrats with your spawn , a question for you or anyone here , how do they get those long fins ? I've rarely seen long finned versions , only on here.


Long fins are just a genetic variation of the fish. They are still rare because they are new to the hobby. I am assuming that it would be widely available here by next year as people who own them will have babies for sale. All this is thanks to our sponsors for bringing them in


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

*July 13 update with Pics*

Here are some new pictures of my Longfin Calico's, Dad is protecting his second set of babies who are still in the cave.









A lot more in this second batch









Young ones from first batch at about a month old now


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

*New 90 gal. growout tank*

Here is my new setup that I am going to use to grow out the longfin babies.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations. I thought that fish looked farmiliar haha. Pm me when the babies go up for sale. I'll take some.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice setup Dave. Looks like there'll be lots of these around. I personally like the regular fins better, but I'll sure you'll have lots of those available soon too.


----------

